# Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze



## barschkönig (26. November 2010)

Hy, da im Moment viel über die Fusion zwischen DAV und VDSF diskutiert wird und insbesondere auch über Gesetze dachte ich mir ich mache mal eine Umfrage zum Thema: Ob in jedem Bundesland gleiche Angelgesetze bestehen sollten?

Also ich meine damit Gesetze wie Nachtangelverbote, Rutenanzahl usw. Die Gesetze die halt von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sind. 

Ich bin dafür das die gröbsten Gesetze überall im Land gleich sind.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

LG Barschkönig


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hy, da im Moment viel über die Fusion zwischen DAV und VDSF diskutiert wird und insbesondere auch über Gesetze dachte ich mir ich mache mal eine Umfrage zum Thema: Ob in jedem Bundesland gleiche Angelgesetze bestehen sollten?
> 
> Also ich meine damit Gesetze wie Nachtangelverbote, Rutenanzahl usw. Die Gesetze die halt von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Barschkönig,#h

grundsätzlich bin auch ich dafür.Wird sich aber nur schwer
umsetzen lassen,da Fischereirecht nun mal Landessache
ist.Und welcher Politiker lässt sich freiwillig etwas weg-
nehmen? #c
Andererseits wärst du bestimmt nicht begeistert,ein Gesetz
welches das Nachtangeln (wie in Bayern,glaube ich zumindest) verbietet aufs Auge gedrückt zu bekommen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zorra (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Träum mal weiter der VDSF ist Unfähig und das schon seit Jahrzehnten....jetzt wollen sie sich auch noch den DAV einverleiben....ich bin froh nicht auf Deutsche Angelgewässer angewiesen zu sein....die schaffen es nicht mal das man mit einer Karte alle grossen Deutsche Flüsse beangeln darf(die Schiffbaren) #q
gr.zorra


----------



## Bananaq (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Nachtangelverbot wie in Bawü!


----------



## Macker (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Für gleiche Gesetze.
Wech mit der Küstenabzock Karte in M-V.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Na, es käme darauf an, wie die dann aussehen würden


----------



## Lümmy (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Wenn wir überall gleiche Bestimmungen hätten, würde es für alle einfacher werden. Man bräuchte sich nicht vorher im internet und in anderen Medien über die Gesetzlichen Regelungen informieren. Allerdings finde ich, dass gerade das den Reiz ausmacht. Sich immer wieder auf neue Dinge einstellen finde ich interessant und spannend. 
Die Frage ist ja auch wie die Regeln Deutschlandweit aussehen sollen?! Ich möchte nämlich nicht auf das Nachtangeln verzichten, während andere ein Verbot befürworten würden. Wer soll die einheitlichen Regelungen festgelgen? Ich glaube das es zu viele verschiede Meinungen und Auffassungen gibt um so ein Vorhaben zu realisieren.

Von daher bin ich gegen einheitliche Gesetze!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Wenn die anglerfeindlichen Gesetze wie in bayern, Saarland, Baden-Württemberg etc. bundesweit kämen, wäre sicher kein Angler begeistert..

Eigentlich müsste es die gleichen anglerfreundlichen Gesetze bundesweit geben.

Da aber gerade der VDSF sichimer hitner der Gesetzgebug versteckt und sagt, das kann man halt nicht ändern, ist es gut, wenn in einigen Bundesländern einfach per Gesetz gezeigt wird, dass der VDSF falsch liegt..

Von daher ist es gut, das wir ein föderales System haben..

Besser wäre es natürlich, wenn die gleichen anglerfreundlichen Gesetze bundesweit gelten würden.


----------



## porbeagle (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Es ist schade aber mit einem Satz beschrieben:

Das wird es nie geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Ich nehme Antwort 4:

Für einheitliche anglerfreundliche Gesetze und gegen Verbote.#h


----------



## barschkönig (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, es käme darauf an, wie die dann aussehen würden



Nun ja, ich könnte mir eine Art Volksabstimmung nur unter Anglern vorstellen. Das wär zwar sehr sehr schwer zu machen aber das wäre schonmal ein Gedanke.

Wenn man jetzt in allen Vereinen bundesweit eine Umfrage macht, könnte abgestimmt werden wer z.B für und wer gegen das Nachtangelverbot ist. Ich denke aber das die Angler gegen das Nachtangelverbot sein werden.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

lange überlegt und dann für einheitliche gesetze gestimmt. bin auch nicht generell gegen verbote/ regelungen, so lange sie nicht grundsätzlich das angeln an sich unterdrücken und auch nicht übertrieben sind. aber beispielsweise finde ich eine rutenanzahlbeschränkung für vernünftig, schon alleine wegen der dadurch gewährleisteten handlungsmöglichkeit. kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern, da habe ich angler mit 4- 5 ruten pro angler, auf 20- 30 m verteilt gesehen.

glaube aber nicht an die durchsetzung einer solchen einheitlichkeit.


----------



## Tüdde (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Macker schrieb:


> Für gleiche Gesetze.
> Wech mit der Küstenabzock Karte in M-V.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Man muss aber auch bedenken, was davon alles finanziert wird. Ich halte die 15€ pro Jahr für sehr angemessen und alles andere als "Abzocke"...


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

gut, außer das die Jahreskarte 20 eus im normalfall kostet, aber auch das ist ja wohl mehr als günstig im vergleich zu den anderen karten, anderswo bezahle ich mehr für tag oder woche, auch wenn dort fast keine besatzmaßnahmen stattfinden.


----------



## Tüdde (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Okay - für Jugendliche 15€ bis jetzt.


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

ich bin für gleiche mindestmaße vom Zander also so 45cm in allen Bundesländern das variiert also schon extrem vorallem Rheinland Pfalz 35cm das ist ein witz


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich könnte mir eine Art Volksabstimmung nur unter Anglern vorstellen. Das wär zwar sehr sehr schwer zu machen aber das wäre schonmal ein Gedanke.
> ...



Diese Aussage hat mir ein echtes (nett gemeintes) Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert! #6#6#6
Und ist mit das Geilste, was ich überhaupt bisher im AB gelesen habe.
Ganz großes Kino.
Dann wünsch ich mir dazu noch die Volksabstimmungen für Arbeitnehmer, Steuerzahler, Autofahrer,... ein Land mit wahrer Demokratie.
:vik:
Leider sind wir nicht in Phantasialand.
(Bitte versaut mir die gute Laune & diesen Trööt jetzt nicht mit einer Diskussion über dieses OT-Statement)


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

@elbfischer3
liegt das mit der anerkennung aber nicht eher an der nicht einheitlichen kommunikation der angler untereinander, oft verschuldet durch die unterschiedlichen bedingungen (gesetze) und der damit *u. a.* verbundenen möglichkeit, sich einheitlich nach außen darzustellen? ich habe es also unter meiner bekanntschaft mit all den unterschiedlichen meinungen auch schon erlebt, daß viele, viele gar nicht wissen, wie angler ticken und wie sie trotz "steinzeitaltlicher "beschaffungskriminalität"" doch wesentlich "moderner" agieren als viele pseudotierschützer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die anglerfeindlichen Gesetze wie in bayern,... bundesweit kämen, wäre sicher kein Angler begeistert..



Wenn nur das käme was im bayerischen Fischereigesetz steht wäre das soo schlecht nun auch wieder nicht. An dem Gewässer an dem ich fische muss ich bloß dieses beachten und fühle mich nicht sonderlich bevormundet.
Was stört dich denn so sehr am Fischereigesetz von Bayern?
Denn die großartigen Beschränkungen kommen erst wenn Vereine, hier traditionell meist der VDSF, und andere Fischereirechteinhaber an dieser Gesetzgebung rumdoktern.

Grundsätzlich wäre ich aber schon dafür das das Fischereigesetz bundeseinheitlich geregelt wird.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

@elbfischer
verbände/ vereine sind das eine, meine negative meinung dazu habe ich ja schon anderweitig kund getan, aber ich halte einheitliche bedingungen eben unabhängig dieses gebahrens eben mal förderlicher für eine einheitliche darstellung des angelns als hobby/ sport ...


----------



## HD4ever (27. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es die gleichen anglerfreundlichen Gesetze bundesweit geben.



da wäre ich auch für !!! #h


----------



## Veit (27. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die anglerfeindlichen Gesetze wie in bayern, Saarland, Baden-Württemberg etc. bundesweit kämen, wäre sicher kein Angler begeistert..
> 
> Eigentlich müsste es die gleichen anglerfreundlichen Gesetze bundesweit geben.
> 
> ...



Super Posting!

Bin mit den Fischereigesetzen hier im Land Sachsen-Anhalt sehr zufrieden und von mir aus können diese bleiben wie sie sind.Wenn sie so auch in anderen Bundesländern wären - Völlig ok! Umgekehrt bitte nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

@ Veit,
dann erkläre mir doch mal was genau dich z.B. am bayerischen Fischereigesetz so sehr stört und was da genau in Sachsen-Anhalt anders ist.


----------



## barschkönig (27. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage hat mir ein echtes (nett gemeintes) Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert! #6#6#6
> Und ist mit das Geilste, was ich überhaupt bisher im AB gelesen habe.
> Ganz großes Kino.
> Dann wünsch ich mir dazu noch die Volksabstimmungen für Arbeitnehmer, Steuerzahler, Autofahrer,... ein Land mit wahrer Demokratie.
> ...


 

Naja aber gut wär es doch wenn man sowas machen könnte|supergri
Die Mehrheit der Angler stimmt über die gröbsten Gesetze ab.


----------



## porbeagle (27. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Zanderhunter17 schrieb:


> ich bin für gleiche mindestmaße vom Zander also so 45cm in allen Bundesländern das variiert also schon extrem vorallem Rheinland Pfalz 35cm das ist ein witz


 


Wir haben in RP 45 cm Schonmaß für Zander.


----------



## Ulli3D (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Naja aber gut wär es doch wenn man sowas machen könnte|supergri
> Die Mehrheit der Angler stimmt über die gröbsten Gesetze ab.



Ich kann mich dem Schmunzeln von Kati nur anschließen. Da gab es 2007 eine Grundgesetzänderung die sich mit dem Föderalismusgesetz beschäftigte, das die Kompetenzen von Bund und Ländern neu regelte und die Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Länder stärkte. Da wird so schnell keiner mehr was dran rütteln.  

Hinzu kommt, welchen Angler interessiert denn das Gesetz? Für die Prüfung wurde das Allernotwendigste, nicht der Inhalt sondern die Antwort auf die Frage,  gelernt und nach Erhalt des Prüfungszeugnisses "Format c:/" gemacht. 

Schau Dir mal viele Fragen zu diesem Komplex hier an (und manche Antworten). Da frage ich mich immer wieder, haben die für die Prüfung nichts gelernt oder wissen diejenigen noch nicht einmal, wo sie den entsprechenden Gesetzestext finden können?

Aber, schau Dir doch einfach die Beteiligung an dieser Frage hier im AB mit, ich glaube, rund 90.000 Mitgliedern an. Rechne am Schluss des Trööts mal die Beteiligung in Promille aus


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Ulli|good:
Ich glaube nicht, das momentan irgendeiner an eine Einschränkung der Länderkomptenzen rangeht.
Und , wie sollte die Einigung dann aussehen?
Doch wohl Einigung auf den kleinsten Nenner ( damit alle mitmachen), also hätten wird dann alle die netten Einschränkungen und liebe LBwl, SHLer, Bayern, da ist mir die Sächsische Regelung lieber. Da werde ich dann zum Separatist.#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Sofafischer (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Ich wäre dagegen weil die menge an Beangelbaren Gewässern von BL zu BL unterschiedlich ist oder es gar nur Künstlich angelegte Weier gibt. 

Wie zb das Nachtangelverbot. Das macht doch in Brandenburg/Mecklenburg gar keinen sinn weil es Fisch bzw Beangelbare Gewässer überall und genug gibt. 
Anders in einem BL wie BadenW./Saarland wo viel Angleldruck herscht. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das einer der 500km weit weg ist und noch nie ein Gewässer gesehen hatt bestimmen kann was gut für dieses Gewässer wäre. 
Besser würde ich es sogar andersrum finden.
Wenn sogar von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde *kleine* unterschiedliche Regeln geben würde. 
Regelungen die auf ein Gewässer abgestimmt sind und für einen guten Bestand sowie Artenvielfallt sorgen. 
ABER den einfachen Angler auch nicht Schikanieren.


----------



## antonio (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> Ich wäre dagegen weil die menge an Beangelbaren Gewässern von BL zu BL unterschiedlich ist oder es gar nur Künstlich angelegte Weier gibt.
> 
> Wie zb das Nachtangelverbot. Das macht doch in Brandenburg/Mecklenburg gar keinen sinn weil es Fisch bzw Beangelbare Gewässer überall und genug gibt.
> Anders in einem BL wie BadenW./Saarland wo viel Angleldruck herscht.
> ...



was hat ein nachtangelverbot mit angeldruck und gewässervielfalt zu tun?

antonio


----------



## Sofafischer (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

ZB das Nachtangeln/Kunstköderverbot/Anfüttern.
Weil Nachts die Fische besser beißen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Ich habe dagegen gestimmt, aber in einem Fall würde ich es gerne bundesweit einheitlich haben.
Mindestmaße:
Ich finde das ein riesiges Durcheinander, wenn man irgendwo anders hinfährt, und sich dann erstmal überall informieren muss, was wann geschont ist. Z. T. ist es dann ja auch noch so, dass auf verschiedenen Internetseiten verschiedene Maße für ein und das selbe Bundesland stehen. Das ist richtig dumm#q
Ich würde es befürworten, dass die Maße bundesweit auf bestimmte Größen gesetzt werden, um eben eine solche Verwirrung auszuschließen. Was die Vereine/Pächter daraus machen, dass ist dann deren Ding.
Die Schonzeiten sollten dann doch regional geregelt sein, da die Fische in verschieden Teilen Deutschlands zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ablaichen.


----------



## antonio (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

@ sofafischer

sorry aber das ist blödsinn.
und wenn du meinst das nachts die fische besser beißen und dadurch mehr gefangen und entnommen wird und dies ein gewässer nicht verträgt, bist du auf dem falschen dampfer.
die entnahme regelt man durch entnahmelimits aber nicht durch ein nachtangelverbot.

antonio


----------



## Sofafischer (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Das stimmt schon, bei uns gabs auch mal ein Nachtangelverbot bzw einen extra schein den nicht jeder bekommen hatt aber das war zu DDR zeiten.
und war blödsin da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



antonio schrieb:


> ...die entnahme regelt man durch entnahmelimits aber nicht durch ein nachtangelverbot.



So sehe ich das auch. 

Hier in Bayern hat man z.B. das Nachtangelverbot im Fischereigesetz aufgehoben. Der Fischereirechtinhaber kann aber ein solches für sein Gewässer bestimmen, genauso wie andere Ein-/Beschränkungen auch.
In erster Linie ist es aber wichtig, für uns Angler, das solche Beschränkungen erstmal aus dem Fischereigesetz des jeweiligen Bundeslandes verschwinden.
Und wie ich schon schrieb, wünschenswert wäre ein bundeseinheitliches Fischereigesetz schon, bloß wird es wohl nie dazu kommen.


----------



## Brikz83 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Hab auch dagegen gestimmt. Da ist meine Angst zu groß, das wir unsere herrlich einfachen und sehr Liberalen Anglerfreiheiten hier in MV aufgeben müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



> In erster Linie ist es aber wichtig, für uns Angler, das solche Beschränkungen erstmal aus dem Fischereigesetz des jeweiligen Bundeslandes verschwinden.


Da der DAV als Verband zu kein, der VDSF bezüglich der Angelpolitik in sich zerstritten ist, bleibt in meinen Augen nur der Weg über die politischen Parteien, welche ja letztlich dei Gesetze in den Ländern machen.

Die Bundesparteien ziehen sich bei dem Thema aber eben immer darauf zurück, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache sei.

Es gibt von keiner Bundespartei zum Thema Angeln eine bundeseinhgeitlich vertretene Meinung.

Erst wenn man Parteien dazu bringn kann, von Bundesseite aus eine für die jeweilige Partei (anglerfreundlich, im optimalen Falle) zu vertreten, wird sich überhaupt so etwas wie ine Angleichung der Regelungen in den Ländern erreichen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Da hast du vollkommen Recht Thomas. 
Bloß machen ja nicht der DAV oder der VDSF die Gesetze sondern der Gesetzgeber, also die Landes- oder Bundesregierung, bei letzterer mit oder ohne Zustimmung des Bundesrates. Ein großer starker Verband könnte natürlich eine ganz andere Lobbyarbeit bei den entsprechenden Politikern verrichten als zwei kleinere "schwache" Verbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



> Bloß machen ja nicht der DAV oder der VDSF die Gesetze sondern der Gesetzgeber, also die Landes- oder Bundesregierung, bei letzterer mit oder ohne Zustimmung des Bundesrates.


Sag ich doch - und da man die Anglerverände da leider vergessen kann, muss man halt an die Parteien ran, welche ja sowohl Bundes- wie Landesregierungen stellen....


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Ich bin dafür das wir gleiche Gesetzte haben. 

Als erstes übernehmen wir die Regelung aus Niedersachsen, daß man für den Fischereischein keine Prüfung braucht, sondern nur ein gültigen Personalausweis. 
Darüber hinaus übernehmen wir die alte Ossiregel, einen Fischreischein lebenslänglich auszustellen.

Wenn man diese beiden regeln dann zusammenführt dann braucht man keinen mehr.

Wenn ich z.B. einen Rheinschein NRW habe dann noch einen für die Ruhr, dann ist es meiner Meinung nach egal ob ich einen Fisch im Rhein oder in der Ruhr fange/entnehme. Schliesslich kann ich auch nicht an 2 Orten gelichzeitig angeln. Deswegen bin ich für eine Regelung 100€ p.a. und ich kann angeln wo ich will, wenn kein Verein ansässig ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Macht ruhig weiter so, eines Tages gibt es für alle die dem VDSF Treue schwören eine böse Quittung - die Vergangenheit scheint sich atm zu wiederholen, nur das ich diesmal stark bezweifele dass die Angelindustrie intervenieren kann. 

Aussagen wie besser ******* organisiert als gar nicht sollte man sich doch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Nespa Ihr Vereinsvorsitzenden  

Warum merkt eigentlich kaum einer das der VDSF zu kaum was nutze ist und eigentlich gar nicht im Interesse der Anglerschaft handelt. Sind doch nur alte Säcke mit Profilneurose die sich über den Verband profilieren wollen. Es ist erwiesenermaßen der einzige Angelverband weltweit der gegen die eigenen Mitglieder gezielt vorgeht. 

Aber der PETA und der NABU in den Anus ohne Gleitmittel flutschen, ja das kann der VDSF...


----------



## Gardenfly (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Gegen einheitliche Gesetze , wenn Angler-oder Demokratiegegener nur noch eine Stelle besetzen müssen um Unheil anzurichten währe es fatal.

Ich bin sogar gegen Einheitliche Mindestmasse pro Bundesland, da man Fischwachstum und deren Regulierung nur Lokal beurteilen kann.


----------



## Algon (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Macker schrieb:


> Wech mit der Küsten*abzock* Karte in M-V.


|kopfkrat 20€ im Jahr nennst Du Abzocke?|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## locotus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Bin ebenfalls für eine einheitliche Gesetzgebung, wobei ich finde, dass bei Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten zuerst angesetzt werden sollte. 



> Darüber hinaus übernehmen wir die alte Ossiregel, einen Fischreischein lebenslänglich auszustellen.



Wieso Ossiregel, in Niedersachsen war/ist es ebenso, und das um einiges günstiger als hier in Sachsen-Anhalt, wo das erst seit 2005 oder 2006 wieder möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



> Gegen einheitliche Gesetze , wenn Angler-oder Demokratiegegener nur noch eine Stelle besetzen müssen um Unheil anzurichten währe es fatal.


Das stimmt.

Aber man kann auch durchaus schon jetzt in jedem Bundesland die gleichen Gesetze beschliessen, ohne dass es deswegen eine einzige zuständige Stelle dafür geben muss oder der Föderalismus aufgegeben.


----------



## F4M (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Erstens mal Hut ab, ein klasse Thread #h

Ich bin für einheitliche Gesetzte. Denn selbst wenn ein unsinniges Verbot dadurch in einem anglerisch liberalen Bundesland dazukommen würde, gäbe es immer eine gemeinsame und entschlossene Haltung der Anglerschaft um gegen diese Gesetze plausibel anzugehen, bzw. solche angedachten Gesetzte schon im Vorfeld den Boden zu entziehen
Das ist heute nicht der Fall, was interssiert heute ein Angler in Hessen z.B. unsinnige Verbote in BW. Leider herrscht oft das St. Florian Denken vor, und dies schwächt die Durchsetzung der allgemeinen Interssen der Deutschen Angler manchmal mehr als der VDSF.

Ein weiterer Vorteil einheitlicher Gesetzte auf Bundesebene wäre, daß daraus fast zwangsläufug auch ein einheitlich starker Verband hervorgehen würde, der die Interessen seiner Mitglieder kompakt und einheitlich mit Power vertreten *müßte, *eine Vertretung gegen Angler ist nämlich im Prinzip nur innerhalb der Landesgesetzgebung möglich, wie z.B. VDSF BW. 

Für mich wäre eine einheitliche Gesetzgebung also eine akzepable Lösung für viele anglerische Probleme in Deutschland.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Also ich bin gegen einheitliche Gesetze. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil dabei niemals die anglerfreundlichen Regelungen von Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm, Niedersachsen oder allgemein der östlichen und nördlichen Bundesländer durchkommen würden, sondern der Quatsch aus dem südlichen Teil unseres schönen Landes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Wenn die anglerfreundlichen Regelungen durchkommen würden, wäre wohl jeder FÜR eine einheitliche Regelung..

Wenn das die anglerfeindlichen aus den Südändern wären, wäre wohl jeder dagegen....


----------



## antonio (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



F4M schrieb:


> Erstens mal Hut ab, ein klasse Thread #h
> 
> Ich bin für einheitliche Gesetzte. Denn selbst wenn ein unsinniges Verbot dadurch in einem anglerisch liberalen Bundesland dazukommen würde, gäbe es immer eine gemeinsame und entschlossene Haltung der Anglerschaft um gegen diese Gesetze plausibel anzugehen, bzw. solche angedachten Gesetzte schon im Vorfeld den Boden zu entziehen
> Das ist heute nicht der Fall, was interssiert heute ein Angler in Hessen z.B. unsinnige Verbote in BW. Leider herrscht oft das St. Florian Denken vor, und dies schwächt die Durchsetzung der allgemeinen Interssen der Deutschen Angler manchmal mehr als der VDSF.
> ...



da hast du wohl ein bischen einfach gedacht.
die angler sind nicht mal in der lage gegen landesgesetze anzugehen, da soll das dann bundesweit funktionieren?
aus welchem grund? das müßtest du mal erklären.

und warum soll aus bundeseinheitlichen gesetzen ein einheitlicher verband hervorgehen?

antonio


----------



## F4M (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



antonio schrieb:


> da hast du wohl ein bischen einfach gedacht.
> die angler sind nicht mal in der lage gegen landesgesetze anzugehen, da soll das dann bundesweit funktionieren?
> aus welchem grund? das müßtest du mal erklären.
> 
> ...


 
Auf Landesebene, zB. in BW ist der Landesverband des VDSF maßgeblich an einigen unsinnigen Gesetzen beteiligt, in dem der Verband ohne es mit seinen Mitgliedern abzustimmen in einem offenen Brief an die Landesregierung diese Gesetze einforderte. Heute beruft sich die Landesregierung zum Teil darauf, daß ja selbst der Angler Verband in BW für ein Nachtangelverbot eintreten würde, die Begründungen hierfür wurden auszugsweise fast 1:1 aus diesem offenen Brief des Verbandes an die Landesregierung übernommen. Deshalb sieht das Ministerium keine Veranlassung mehr an diesem Gesetz etwas zu ändern, und das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen.

Dies wäre m.M. nach auf Bundesebene nie passiert.

Mit einer einheitlichen Gesetzgebung auf Bundesebene kann m.M. nach auch nur eine einheitliche Vertretung auf Bundesebene über einen gemeinsamen Verband erfolgen um Einfluß zu nehmen, bzw. dann liegt es wesentlich näher als heute, daß man über einen Gesamt Verband die Interessen seiner Mitglieder gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber auf Augenhöhe in Berlin vertritt. 

Dies würde auch die Existens heute bestehender Landesverbände nicht ausschließen, die Stimmen dieser Landesverbände haben aber dann eine wesendlich kleine Auswirkung wie heute. Und das würde m.M. nach der Gesetzgebung insgesammt gut tun.

Eine gemeinsame Gesetzgebung schließt auch sinnvolle Ausnahmenregelung nicht aus. Der Binnen Motorbootführerschein dafür ist ein gutes Beispiel.

Ist aber alles meine persönliche Meinung vielleicht auch Wunschdenken, denn eintreten wird eine einheitliche Gesetzgebung eh nie |supergri .


----------



## antonio (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

wo ist denn der gemeinsame verband auf bundesebene, den gibts nicht und wird es auch so schnell nicht geben, ob nun die gesetze auf bundesebene gemacht würden oder auch nicht.
und ob die gesetze auf bundes- oder landesebene gemacht werden hat mit nem gemeinsamen verband herzlich wenig zu tun.
und wenn die mitglieder in den bundesländern nicht auf ihre verbände einwirken wollen/können, wie soll dies dann auf bundesebene aussehen.
ist zwar traurig aber die realität und wahr.

antonio


----------



## barschkönig (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Naja leider wird das wirklich nur über einen starken gemeinsamen Verband durchzusetzen sein. Und dann müsste man abstimmen welche Gesetze bundesweit und welche nicht bundesweit beschlossen werden.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

hab dagegen gevotet , weil ich nicht aufs nachtangeln verzichten will!


----------



## Ulli3D (30. November 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Naja leider wird das wirklich nur über einen starken gemeinsamen Verband durchzusetzen sein. Und dann müsste man abstimmen welche Gesetze bundesweit und welche nicht bundesweit beschlossen werden.



Gemeinschaftskunde Klasse 7, Föderalismus. Setzen 6 

Wir sind nicht in der Schweiz, Volksabstimmungen sind nicht vorgesehen und schon gar nicht für einzelne Untergruppierungen (Angler) der Wahlberechtigten. Interessenvereinigungen können im Rahmen des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens angehört werden, mehr nicht. Von Durchsetzen ist da nirgends die Rede. #c


----------



## barschkönig (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftskunde Klasse 7, Föderalismus. Setzen 6
> 
> Wir sind nicht in der Schweiz, Volksabstimmungen sind nicht vorgesehen und schon gar nicht für einzelne Untergruppierungen (Angler) der Wahlberechtigten. Interessenvereinigungen können im Rahmen des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens angehört werden, mehr nicht. Von Durchsetzen ist da nirgends die Rede. #c


 
Das grenzt jua schon wieder an die Politik die nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat #c


----------



## Katteker (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Moin.

Hab gegen einheitliche Gesetze gestimmt. Ich merk grade durch das lesen hier im Board was es für unsinnige Regelungen in anderen Bundesländern gibt. Da fühl ich mich hier in Niedersachsen fast wie auf der Insel der Glückseeligen!


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Katteker schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Hab gegen einheitliche Gesetze gestimmt. Ich merk grade durch das lesen hier im Board was es für unsinnige Regelungen in anderen Bundesländern gibt. Da fühl ich mich hier in Niedersachsen fast wie auf der Insel der Glückseeligen!




bundeseinheitlich muss sich ja nicht an den unsinnigsten regelungen orientieren. bundeseinheitlich hieße im besten falle, dass "landestypischen eigenheiten" ein freierer riegel vorgeschoben würde.


----------



## Herbert48 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Als erstes übernehmen wir die Regelung aus Niedersachsen, daß man für den Fischereischein keine Prüfung braucht, sondern nur ein gültigen Personalausweis.
> Darüber hinaus übernehmen wir die alte Ossiregel, einen Fischreischein lebenslänglich auszustellen.


Du liegst gewaltig daneben.
In NDS bekommt man den Fischereischein nur mit abgelegter Sportfischerprüfung oder den Nachweis einer Ausbildung zum Berufsfischer und der gilt auf Lebenszeit.
Es gibt in NDS aber keine Fischereischeinpflicht. Der Perso und der Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung reicht zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis.

Einheitliche Gesetze? Will ich nicht, kann für mich als Niedersachse nur zum Nachteil werden.
In NDS darf ich Quappen fangen, Meerforellen, Lachse und Hasel. In NRW dürfte ich das nicht.

Nur das Mindestmaß für den Zander von 35 cm in NDS halte ich für Schwachsinn. Viele Vereine haben von sich aus eine Anhebung auf 50 cm eingeführt, die ich auch für richtig halte.


----------



## Katteker (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Jose schrieb:


> bundeseinheitlich muss sich ja nicht an den unsinnigsten regelungen orientieren. bundeseinheitlich hieße im besten falle, dass "landestypischen eigenheiten" ein freierer riegel vorgeschoben würde.



Tja, im besten Fall. Und im schlechtesten? Beides wird wohl nicht eintreten. Aber jede andere Gesetzgebung wäre *für mich* und mein Rechtsverständnis mit Blick auf die meisten anderen Bundesländer schlechter als es jetzt ist. Fast egal wie sie gestaltet wäre. Ist das egoistisch? Ich glaub ja. Aber ich kann damit leben.

Nene Lüüd, wenn das irgentwann so weit kommt, dass ich die Angel einpack nur weil die Sonne untergeht hör ich auf mit angeln und züchte Kaninchen. Das darf ich auch im dunkeln machen.
Dann gibts zwar keinen frischen Fisch mehr, aber ein Karnickelbraten hat ja auch viel schönes.


----------



## Herbert48 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf den Lachsfang finde ich es aufgrund des enormen Aufwandes an finanziellen und arbeitstechnischen Mitteln nachteilig (hatte ich auch schon vorher angesprochen). Auch in Sachsen ist das Verbot der Lachsentnahme seit geraumer Zeit aufgehoben und die Schonzeit ist ab 01.10. - 30.04. bei 60cm Mindestmaß! In Niedersachsen ist das Mindestmaß 50cm und Schonzeit ist leider erst ab 15.10. bis 15.03.! Da die Lachsrückkehrer bist in den November hinein zu ihren Geburtsgewässern (Nebenflüsse) gelangen, wäre es schön, an der Schonzeit nachzubessern...sprich..hier wären gemeinsame Gesetze wiederum förderlich, gerade weil auch viele finanzielle Mittel von der EU und von den Bundesländern selbst getragen werden. Gut jedoch, dass man in Sachsen und Niedersachsen keine maßigen Fische entnehmen muss - schade wiederum, dass es nicht jeder so sieht!


Das Thema kann unendlich weiter geführt werden aber wie schweifen ab.
Vor etwa 20 Jahren war ich einer der glücklichen der eine Meerforelle in der Ems fangen konnte. Damals war die Meerforelle und der Lachs noch ganzjährig geschützt.
Leider hat der Fisch den Haken in seine Kiemen bekommen und war stark am bluten. Ein zurücksetzen kam für mich dadurch nicht in Frage und ich habe gegen das Gesetz verstoßen.
Ich habe entschieden den Fisch abzuschlagen und zu verwerten.
Machen wir uns aber nichts vor.
Trotz immensen Geld- und Arbeitsaufwand sind die Aufsteigerzahlen eher bescheiden. Die Fänge von Anglern sind eh nicht erwähnenswert.
Da kann man jeden gefangen Lachs oder Meerforelle fast schon mit Gold aufwiegen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Cool ,Bundeseinheitliche Gesetze für uns Angler...???
Dann haben doch eine ganze Menge Bürofuzzys nix mehr zu tun und können Herr über Recht und Ordnung spielen .
Das wäre ja wie eine bundeseinheitliche Krankenkasse mit dem selben Preis für alle,das will doch die Pharmaindustrie mit einem Vietnamesischem Findelkind als Herr Minister auch nicht...


----------



## Alabalik (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesweite gleiche Gesetze*

Laberlaberlaber.
Interessant wäre ein echtes Voting aus dem Forum.
Macht doch mal daraus eine Umfrage, meine lieben Mods und Admins
Gruss Armin


----------

